# ANKA Wheel Identification - Help!?



## MGriffis (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey...
I bought a set of 18" 6 spoke wheels in HI last year. They're the same wheels as the picture below, but with a 5 lug universal. (Don't have a working camera right now) They have 225/40ZR18 ires right now. So far, that's the only picture I've seen online, and I can't find any information on them anywhere. I was hoping a fellow Dubber could help me out, but I'm pretty sure they're from taiwan?? Japan maybe. Anka has a wheel site, but they're not listed. I did see a set on a Civic Si a couple months back as well. The reason I'm curious is cause I'd like to clean the curbing up a bit, and have them powdercoated for my VR. Here's what's on the rim...
"ANKA 14950 2002" - On a sticker inside the tire-side of the rim
"GT Sport" - On a sticker on the outside of a spoke
"VIA690KG" - Cast into the lip of the rim
I really love the style, but I don't wanna put too much money into getting them repaired and coated - My estimate was $180 each wheel. Thanks a lot guys...
Griff








Oh, and if anyone has any information on a nice adjustable suspension system using these wheels on a 97 VR jetta, it woud be a great help as well...


----------

